# Koi mit Grünbewuchs ...



## KamiSchami (13. Mai 2008)

hiho, nach mehr als einem jahr abwesenheit mal wieder hier unterwegs. einer meiner kois hat grünbewuchs aufm rücken? was kann das sein? schlimm? ansonsten ist er ganz munter und hat keine weiteren anzeichen. danke gruss kami


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi mit Grünbewuchs ...*

Der Grünbewuchs ist ein Pilzbefall (Fischschimmel) auf dem sich Algen festgestzt haben.
Behandlung unbedingt erforderlich :beeten 

Ich denke hier werden sich noch die Krankheitsexperten melden.

Und schau mal bitte hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16124/?q=fischschimmel


----------



## Flash (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi mit Grünbewuchs ...*

Hallo,

Wahrscheinlich >>Saprolegnia<< 


> Die beiden Erreger Saprolegnia parasitica und Saprolegnia diclina sind überall im Wasser (und im Boden) vorkommende Pilze aus der Klasse der Oomyceten. .........
> 
> Die Infektion von Fischen mit Saprolegnia spp. ist mit dem bloßen Auge als wattebauschähnlicher Belag auf Haut und Kiemen zu erkennen. Bei einer andauernden Infektion kann die Farbe von Weiß nach Grau oder auch Grün wechseln; die Beläge sehen dann schmutzig-filzig aus. .....


Quelle und gleichzeitig mehr zum Lesen



Behandlung:
Verpilzungen:


> Verpilzungen beruhen auf Verletzungen der Schleimhaut und einer allgemeinen Schwächung infolge von Überbesatz. Auch schmutziges Wasser, zu krasse Wasserwechsel, zu kühler Haltung können einen Pilzbefall fördern. Zuerst werden verletzte Körperstellen durch Fischschimmel (Saprolegnia) befallen, dann wächst der Pilz auch im gesunden Gewebe weiter. Es bilden sich wattebauschartige, weißgraue Beläge, die nach und nach den ganzen Körper befallen. Zur Heilung können Kurzzeitbäder mit Kochsalz oder Malachitgrün eingesetzt werden. Die befallenen Stellen betupft man täglich mit Kaliumpermanganat, Mercurochom oder Jodtinktur.


Quelle oder Quelle


Gruß
Thomas

_EDIT by Annett: Texte teilweise eingekürzt und Quellen eingefügt_


----------



## juergen-b (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi mit Grünbewuchs ...*

hallo thomas,

zwar ist die antwort volkommen richtig !!!
vielleicht noch zu erwähnen daß dieser pilzbefall hauptsächlich bei sehr schlechter teich und fischhygiene auftritt.

aber so wie es aussieht ist es eine kopie aus einem fremdtext - bitte gebe den verweiß zu dem orginaltext mit an, da sich ansonsten rechtliche folgen für das forum ergeben können - falls es doch deine eigenen worte sind, sorry ...... gut beschrieben.


----------



## Flash (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi mit Grünbewuchs ...*

Hi Jürgen,

Ja leider kenne ich alle Quellen nicht mehr, da ich sie aus einigen Beiträgen gesammelt und zusammengefasst in meiner Krankheits-Sammlung habe.

Wenn das Irgend ein Problem darstellt, bitte ich einen Mod meine Antwort zu löschen!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Armin (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi mit Grünbewuchs ...*

Ahoi,

hier ist die Quelle : http://www.ulmer.de/QUlEPTY0NjImTUlEPTM5NjI.html

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi mit Grünbewuchs ...*

Hi,

ich hab mal die Texte ein wenig eingekürzt und die Quellen eingefügt.
Bei der Volltext-Suche kam aber nicht der von Armin genannte Link zum Vorschein........... daher die anderen Quellenangaben.

Beim letzten Text scheint ein Seitenbetreiber vom anderen abgeschrieben zu haben.... 

So zitiert man übrigens "richtig".


----------



## Armin (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi mit Grünbewuchs ...*

Hallo Annett,

ich glaube deine Quellen haben alle bei Ulmer (meine Quelle) abgekupfert  

Ist aber nicht schlimm, der Text passt an sich.  

Gruß Armin


----------



## KamiSchami (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi mit Grünbewuchs ...*

hi, ist das ansteckend? gruss kami


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi mit Grünbewuchs ...*



			
				KamiSchami schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ist das ansteckend? gruss kami



Nein

Aber prüfe bitte mal die Wasserqualität.


----------

